# I have an idea, how many would attend?



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Sounds like a hoot to me. Where do you suppose this would take place?


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> Sounds like a hoot to me. Where do you suppose this would take place?


That's gonna be the tricky part, finding a club able to handle such a shoot, and willing to do it. I haven't started asking around at clubs yet, as I want to get a feel for what kind of participation could be expected first. But I have connections to clubs in MD, VA, and PA. Most likely this will require some travel for most of us. Maybe I can swing it to make it a week end event to make the travel worth while. Have Saturday for the actual event, then use Sunday for a fun day something like Jarlicker's shindig where there is a little bit of everything to be shot at your leisure.
Being as Nationals is on the other side of the country this year, maybe we could make this kind of an end of season bash at the end of summer.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I have thought about something like this for a long time....

I would make it a Vegas round...maybe score it like a LAS round.....but a full round takes too long to be throwing in with all the other rounds also. There is only so much time in a day. :wink:

You would probably have to do it over two days.....I don't even really see getting in a full 70m round and a full field round in during a day of comp. Maybe a Vegas round in the morning to start the day....then head out and shoot a field round...then do it again the next day with a 70m round with the shootoff if need be after at 70m. 

Dump the 100yd closest to the center idea though. ukey:

But make it a one bow....one arrow deal :wink: shoot fatties if you want....but have fun on the field and FITA halfs


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The hard part will be finding some place with a field course and a FITA range....most places have one or the other. I know a lot of clubs have a place you can get 70m or 90m and have a target for it....but not big enough to have more then one target worth shooting at one time.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I have thought about something like this for a long time....
> 
> I would make it a Vegas round...maybe score it like a LAS round.....but a full round takes too long to be throwing in with all the other rounds also. There is only so much time in a day. :wink:
> 
> ...




The indoor round would be like a Vegas round with LAS scoring. 330 baby X counts as 11 so 30 arrows indoors. 112 arrows on the field hunter, the 70m fita round would be condensed to 30 arrows for a possible 300 score.
The 100 yard bonus shot is the part that is there to level everything out (or at least make it seem that way:wink the scoring would be based on how far from the center of the X, and be a fair amount of points so in theory a mediocre shooter could get lucky on that 1 shot, and really close the gap between them, and the really good shooters. With dead center being equal to like 100 point or something (still need to put thought into this part) but the idea is to make it so any team (with a little luck on their side) would have a chance something like M. Braden's little WSOA shoot. 

I know of a club capable of handling such a shoot. Having all 3 events at one place would make it possible to get many teams in, and out in a day leaving Sunday for fun time. It would be a shotgun start. So many shooters would begin indoors, so many on the FITA range, and so many on the field course to keep things moving along smoothly. 
I think keeping the competition side of it consolidated to 1 day is going to be part of the overall challenge. That's alot of arrows, and different targets to take in. That could likely make or break the best team/s there. If it were to become a 2 day event then we'd have to add 3d, make the indoor round a 660 (vegas face), and the Fita a 900 round to keep with the whole IRON MAN theory. Stamina, and versatility will be what determines the best of the best.


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

Get it ironed out. Clear and Simple Rules and I'd be interested!


----------



## J3100 (Mar 4, 2006)

Flood City Bowmen in Johnstown Pa has the facilities , and they have 14 field targets that can be shot at night under lights ( plus 14 unlit) Thay also have a Fita range and an indoor


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

J3100 said:


> Flood City Bowmen in Johnstown Pa has the facilities , and they have 14 field targets that can be shot at night under lights ( plus 14 unlit) Thay also have a Fita range and an indoor


LOL that is actually the first club that came to mind when I started tossing the idea around. I sent Mike a PM to see if they would be interested in hosting providing I get enough interest to move forward.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I like the idea.. cos Nat's is too far away for me this year.. :lol: :thumb:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> I like the idea.. cos Nat's is too far away for me this year.. :lol: :thumb:


We was going to go out to Yellowstone for our honeymoon, and drive to Darrington for Nat's at the end of the week. But one of the ladies Jen works with just had to have that week for vacation because I guess all the beaches are only open on that 1 week:angry: so now I'm not sure what we're going to do for the honeymoon.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

We've discussed something like this around here..

20 target 3D round (trying to get the foam girls/boys involved)

Field Round 
Hunter Round
Animal Round

900 Round


We might take a stab at doing one later this year.. I hope.. :wink:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

This is where you should have the shoot:

www.archersofcaledon.org

They have everything you need, all in one place.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Moparmatty said:


> This is where you should have the shoot:
> 
> www.archersofcaledon.org
> 
> They have everything you need, all in one place.


Can't do that because I ain't allowed in Canada.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

sounds good... i like it !!

Fl_Lefty has been trying to get our club to do similiar, but hasn't taken off yet( for two yrs now.. ) we have the room, but not enough 'takers"...

just need to know when and where... :thumbs_up


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

sounds like a lot of fun! Sign me up as long as I can get out and start doing enough shooting to build up these muscles that haven't shot a bow in 9 years. If it were towards the end of the summer I'd definately be game!


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

The club that Jarlicker "ran" into north of Harrisburg last year at outdoor nat's is having something like that. Their format is going to be, 7f/7h, 15-3D, and a 600 classic round. If you find a club, and the right weekend, post it on here.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I have shot in an Iron Man event the past 2 years at Singers Glen Bow benders. 
They had a 20 target 3D round, a 14 target field half and an in door 5spot.

Perhaps if this idea grows legs, you could add 3D and replace one of the other disciplines. It might attract some 3D shooter and give them the opertunity to lose some arrows.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I've been thinking about doing a 1/2 field, and 10 3-d target round for qualifying, then a Lancaster style shoot down at 50 or 60 M on a Fita Face tournament.

Seems like it would be a way to get some of the local chewies out to at least give field archery a try. Should also minimize the # of arrows a bit as that seems to be something that scares them... Maybe even do a %50 payback...

I've got the facility to do it (at least for now) I might even put it on our schedule...

What do you think spoon, willing to help me out with it???


----------



## Nomad_Archer (Aug 27, 2008)

I'd give it a try as long as the travel is reasonable. Bowgod the format looks like a butt kicker of a shoot and I know I would get whooped but sounds like a ball.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> But make it a one bow....one arrow deal :wink: shoot fatties if you want....but have fun on the field and FITA halfs


 Now that would separate the short range line cutting specialist from the all round good archers. But still; putting some foam animals out there would also bring in a different level of humility to spot shooters that think 3D is a waste of time.

Kent S is one of those guys that seems to have a good ability at both. (although I've never seen him on a Field course) Where are you Kent??


----------



## WVDBLLUNG (Feb 8, 2008)

I had thought of doing a 330 Lancaster Round, 7 Field and 7 Hunter (with the 80 yard field), 14 Target Animal Round and 15 Target 3D Round. Could be held at TA and different Groups start at different parts of the course. You must start and end with the same equipment and arrows as an idividual or do a team event with two different bows and setups that team members can switch back and forth with.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

OK first thing I need to do is becoming obvious. I need to settle on a format as to how, and what will be shot. With limited time between now, and the end of summer there isn't time to be constantly changing things on the go if this thing grows legs.

Now providing I can get a club that can handle everything what does everyone think the better format would be:

OPTION 1

Friday: Open practice on all ranges noon to 5 (all ranges closed at 5)

Saturday: Shotgun start at 10am indoor 330 (vegas face baby X scores 11) 14 field/14 hunter score cards in by 5pm. 

Sunday: shotgun start at 9am 30 target 3d round, 70 meter 300 round, 100 yard bonus shot . Cards in by 4pm (shoot off, and awards immediately following) 

OPTION 2

Friday: open practice.

Saturday: shotgun start 9am indoor 330 round, 14f/14h, 70 meter 300 round, 100 yard bonus shot.

Sunday: Fun day all ranges open 8am, 12noon top 5 teams from Saturday assemble for shoot off (tbd), 3pm awards and farewells.

OPTION 3

Friday: open practice.

Saturday: indoor 330, 70m 600, 14 field, 20 3d.

Sunday: Fun shoot all ranges open, top 5 shootoff, awards at 3pm.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mag41vance said:


> Now that would separate the short range line cutting specialist from the all round good archers. But still; putting some foam animals out there would also bring in a different level of humility to spot shooters that think 3D is a waste of time.
> 
> Kent S is one of those guys that seems to have a good ability at both. (although I've never seen him on a Field course) Where are you Kent??


Foam shmom....that's part of the crazy thinking that field shooters can't shoot 3D....some can't...and that's because they can't judge yardage....but I know plenty of us that can. Most of us newer field shooters are ex chewies :wink: 

Nobody is thinking about Kent....my man can shoot up some indoor spots....and he is good on a "hunter" range....but there is an archery world past 35 yds.....


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Option #2 for me!*

Count us in for option #2! If I wanted to shoot 3D, I would be shooting 3D! But I have no desire to shoot 3D!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

pennysdad said:


> Count us in for option #2! If I wanted to shoot 3D, I would be shooting 3D! But I have no desire to shoot 3D!


I'm with you on that Jay - 3D is just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

I agree...I use a rangefinder hunting and I have no desire to shoot at animals that don't bleed. 



pragmatic_lee said:


> I'm with you on that Jay - 3D is just not my cup of tea.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

BOWGOD said:


> OK first thing I need to do is becoming obvious. I need to settle on a format as to how, and what will be shot. With limited time between now, and the end of summer there isn't time to be constantly changing things on the go if this thing grows legs.
> 
> Now providing I can get a club that can handle everything what does everyone think the better format would be:
> 
> ...


How about option 4

Fri- open pratice

Sat- 330 round Field round

sun- double 70m round


Dont care for 3D's or some crap shot @ 100yds if you wanna shoot 100yds then make it a 90m and 70m on sun


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I'll place my vote for option #2 also. :thumbs_up


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

It might be a little tricky getting the shooters shooting indoors and fita rounds out to the field course without a bunch of shooters walking through the woods or being backed up.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

spotshot said:


> It might be a little tricky getting the shooters shooting indoors and fita rounds out to the field course *without a bunch of shooters walking through the woods or being backed up*.


----------



## crag (Dec 6, 2002)

I would show up for option #2. 
If you want to add some form of bonus point throw a few blobs of foam out that would be optional for those that felt the need.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

spotshot said:


> It might be a little tricky getting the shooters shooting indoors and fita rounds out to the field course without a bunch of shooters walking through the woods or being backed up.


no way....if anything you will have a hard time getting us to shoot an indoor round during the summer.


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

X Hunter said:


> How about option 4
> 
> Fri- open pratice
> 
> ...


Now I have seen you shooting at some crap shot at 100yds, but there was crispies on the line:wink::darkbeer:


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> no way....if anything you will have a hard time getting us to shoot an indoor round during the summer.


You might be misunderstanding what I'm trying to say.....How are you going to keep things moving,you are already going to have shooters on the field course how are you going to get the indoor and fita shooters to their assigned target.It only takes less then an hour to shoot 30 arrows indoors and maybe 2+ to shoot the field.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

tabarch said:


> Now I have seen you shooting at some crap shot at 100yds, but there was crispies on the line:wink::darkbeer:


And some home brew...... More importnatly home brew:wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> Dont care for 3D's or some crap shot @ 100yds if you wanna shoot 100yds then make it a 90m and 70m on sun


The crap shoot at 100 yards is there for a reason. From the outside looking in it will give the dreamers some hope to hold onto. It adds somewhat of a luck aspect with significant points on the line for putting 1 dead center. In theory a team who is out front by 50 points coming down the stretch could end up loosing to a team 80 points back. We all know the best shooters aren't going to miss the X by 12 inches just because it's an extra 20 yards out, but from a promotional stand point having the crap shoot luck aspect will draw in more mediocre shooters hoping to get that 1 luck arrow in to jump to the front of the pack.

As much as I don't agree with awards at the amateur level, I think by keeping the playing field appear level, and having some sort of awards, or payback structure will draw a bigger crowd. But I have a few different ideas rolling around about how to handle that, and what direction I would like to go, but more on that later.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

northeastern Ky fish and game club for venue?

located in tri state area of OH KY and WV. 15min drive from Huntington WV, the same from South Point OH. Lots of hotels and restaurants in the area. I dont know if they would lease it out though?


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

*website*

http://www.nekfg.com/


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Alpha Burnt said:


> northeastern Ky fish and game club for venue?
> 
> located in tri state area of OH KY and WV. 15min drive from Huntington WV, the same from South Point OH. Lots of hotels and restaurants in the area. I dont know if they would lease it out though?


That's a long way from here. If I am going to set this up I would like to keep it with in 3-4 hours of home so I can travel back, and forth during the planning stages. Looking for places in the northern VA/ central MD/ Central PA area that way if needed I can drive there, and home in the same day.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey Dave... just a random thought. If the idea is to make things a little less competitive, more fun, and bring in more people like me who have never done this type of thing, how about if you did something with a handicap? Use whatever rounds you do on Saturday to create a handicap and even the playing field on Sunday?


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*No!*

No handicap! Just pair up wit good partners!


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

I kinda like the #3 option.....got a little something for everybody. To keep it from backing up, determine a reasonable amount of time to shoot each portion and then shorten it a little to pressure things some, with a appropriate bonus/penalty for over/under on the time. I might even come from Texas to shoot this!


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

pennysdad said:


> No handicap! Just pair up wit good partners!


Yeah, I'm sure all the good guys would be knocking down my door, wanting me to be their partner...


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> Yeah, I'm sure all the good guys would be knocking down my door, wanting me to be their partner...


You don't have anything to worry about. None of us really care for the competitive side, we just shoot for the love of the game. If we make it competitive it is just to draw in some of the chest pounding who still think that they're going to earn a living shooting their bow:wink:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> If we make it competitive it is just to draw in some of the chest pounding who still think that they're going to earn a living shooting their bow:wink:


every sport has it's, "Uncle Ricco" Archery has hoards of them. How do you think my chest got all bruised. :first: I could have been a contenderukey:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> every sport has it's, "Uncle Ricco" Archery has hoards of them. How do you think my chest got all bruised. :first: I could have been a contenderukey:


yep, I lived the delusion too. I had the numbers, and I was destined for greatness. If it wasn't for this, or that (or was it the other thing) I would have gotten rich on the 3d course lol.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> I've been thinking about doing a 1/2 field, and 10 3-d target round for qualifying, then a Lancaster style shoot down at 50 or 60 M on a Fita Face tournament.
> 
> Seems like it would be a way to get some of the local chewies out to at least give field archery a try. Should also minimize the # of arrows a bit as that seems to be something that scares them... Maybe even do a %50 payback...
> 
> ...


I was just thinking that parts of this idea seemed vaguely familiar.

You know I'm in. Tell me where and when and I'll start getting the word out. May have to lay down a few bets, but it will be worth it in the long run.


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Draw.*



golfingguy27 said:


> Yeah, I'm sure all the good guys would be knocking down my door, wanting me to be their partner...


Draw for partners. Let the cards fall as they will! Do you really wanna win by handicap? Or worse yet, lose by handicap? Some will always try to play the handicap system! I still like option #2!


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

pennysdad said:


> Draw for partners. Let the cards fall as they will! Do you really wanna win by handicap? Or worse yet, lose by handicap? Some will always try to play the handicap system! I still like option #2!




Yeah, I thought about the draw for partners idea too. I think it could be a fun way to do it and even things out a little.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> None of us really care for the competitive side, we just shoot for the love of the game. If we make it competitive it is just to draw in some of the chest pounding who still think that they're going to earn a living shooting their bow:wink:


Now wait a minute. I like the competitive side of the sport as well as the fun side. Maybe I've not been shooting long enough to know one can't exist with the other????


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

by the way.. I took a few more steps (literally) towards field archery today.. stepped back a few more yards and was shooting at around 45 yards in my back yard. Managed to keep them all in the target. This after shooting my first 2 indoor rounds using the back tension release. I'm liking the Evolution a lot. I still need to find somebody this weekend to help me make the two measurements I need from my bow so I can set up archers mark and get a sight tape made up..


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Ideally what I would like to do for awards would be have a couple of nice trophies for the top team/teams, then just have some nice door prizes, and draw names for prizes. That way everyone has a chance to go home with something. Not sure if it would be possible or not, but right now that's what's in my head.
Possibly if enough people think payout is in order maybe offer 50% payback for the winning team, then trophies for second, and third.


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

montigre said:


> Now wait a minute. I like the competitive side of the sport as well as the fun side. Maybe I've not been shooting long enough to know one can't exist with the other????


OK let me re-phrase that. We all like the competitive side to one degree or another, but most of us can agree that there is more pride in a hard earned crispy, than in a big plastic trophy:wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

BOWGOD said:


> OK let me re-phrase that. We all like the competitive side to one degree or another, but most of us can agree that there is more pride in a hard earned crispy, than in a big plastic trophy:wink:


It depends on what is written on the trophy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

BOWGOD said:


> I got a really cool idea the other night. It's been haunting my every thought for about 3 days now. So lets just say I find a way to make this idea a reality how many here would actually attend such a shoot.
> 
> Here's the format:
> 
> ...




*After reading your format....and knowing that I do not qualify...:sad:....I decided to watch from the side lines to see what others would comment...

Since not seeing a bunch of IRON MEN jumping at this format....could it be too much and too varied in targets for most to shoot in a "FUN Weekend" of shooting? 

I'm just remembering how tired most are coming off of the Field Course and really enjoying ...sitting down and taking a breather...before the Hinky Fun Shoot...and then my CD Challenge later... 

Why not make it only half rounds or two on a team that each shooter only shoots 2 of the 4 arrows….or 4 on a team and they only shoot one arrow.....then their individual Vegas scores would be added for the grand total.

I ran a couple Sporting Clay FUND Raisers that I had corporations put together their own 3 man teams of their employees......then I had several Pros (A & AA Class shooters)....that they could add to complete their team which helped to level the playing field as some employees had never shot sporting clays but were bird hunters....they only shot a 50 target round which made it a fun relaxing afternoon...but still very competitive.

You could do they same or by reversing the logic and taking the average of each shooters last 3 Field scores and assigning the lower shooters points which would make it an advantage to having them on your team.
Heck….I should get at least 25 points :grin: added to my score…surely someone would want me on their team with that kind of advantage!


OK…I am again back over here on the sideline bench watching the comments…..:grin:*

.


----------

